# When does protein turn to fat ?



## Super Hulk (Mar 14, 2006)

lets say i eat more than my daily requirement of calories from 2-300 cals of protein for the day.


----------



## Kong_1 (Mar 14, 2006)

the general Idea is that if you weigh 250 and you are pretty much all muscle and you are on a heavy weight lifting program that you will be doing a pretty good job of tearing down muscle and you will need a lot of protein to repair and maintain your muscle size. There really isn't a way of telling exactly how much you need. Most people say 1 gram per lb of body weight some say 1.5 or even 2.  Assuming you have enough muscle mass to require 250 grams a day of protein to support your body functions and repair muscles then if you get 300 grams then the extra 50 will either be burned as energy or more likely stored as fat.  Same if you only need 150 grams a day. If you get 400 they you will more that likely begin to get fat from over protein consumption. It works the same as carbs. If you use a certain amount of carbs for energy and body function whatever is left over is stored as energy (fat)


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2006)

Actually I wouldn't agree with that 100%.

What happens when your body gets too much protein is that it turns into glucose and used for energy or stored as fat.  This is called gluconeogenesis.  This can happen under 2 conditions.......
1.  You are on a low carb diet
2.  You are getting way too much protein


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2006)

I always thought that it ether turned into glucose or you just pee it out. The body just has a hell of a time turning it into fat. Right?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2006)

Well how it turns to fat is when it turns to glucose.  If your insulin spikes and you glycogen stores are sufficient and you have sufficient amount of energy supply then it can store that turned protein (glucose) as fat.


----------

